# Bradford Pear Tree Score



## Ricky8443 (Jul 13, 2014)

This wood feels extremely dense, hard and heavy. It smells like the the inside of an oak barrel thats been holding a sweet moscato white wine. It was already cut up and an older couple said I was free to take. The house was 1823 construction so this tree must've been an oldy based on the size? They said it was Bradford Pear or Flowering Pear Tree. Can anyone share their experience with this wood? Ill be storing it for next year (2015-2016 winter) and I hope thats enough seasoning. Anyone know the BTU by cord?


----------



## Rickb (Jul 13, 2014)

Splits very strange.  Not clean straight splits.  Drys fast and is very light and burns fast.


----------



## aansorge (Jul 13, 2014)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/bradford-pear.54701/


----------



## Ricky8443 (Jul 13, 2014)

I couldn't resist waiting so actually took one log out to split today. It split nice and straight and even it was just difficult because it seemed very dense and heavy, but the grain reminded me of oak a little bit. Nice even splits, not sure what rickb means about 'strange' splitting. the smell really is heavenly. i'd still like to know what the BTU is,  thanks to anyone in advance.


----------



## n3pro (Jul 13, 2014)

Good to know, the developer (in 1992) apparently loved them or got a good deal on them; every lot has at least one. Not like I deny much but now I feel better volunteering to clean up after storm damage.


----------



## Rickb (Jul 13, 2014)

Ricky8443 said:


> I couldn't resist waiting so actually took one log out to split today. It split nice and straight and even it was just difficult because it seemed very dense and heavy, but the grain reminded me of oak a little bit. Nice even splits, not sure what rickb means about 'strange' splitting. the smell really is heavenly. i'd still like to know what the BTU is,  thanks to anyone in advance.



You sure it was bradford pear?  I have gotten some from 3 different score and all of it split the same way.  Not straight.  Here is a example.  I call this chunky.





BTU's are going to be low.  Still worth getting if you cant do the 3 year plan since it seasons fast.


----------



## Rickb (Jul 13, 2014)

vs this is oak. which split straight IMO.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jul 13, 2014)

I agree it splits odd like there is no grain.  But what I had was great firewood.  Dense, had coals and put out high btu heat.  Would rate it very good in all categories......


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jul 14, 2014)

Hickorynut said:


> I agree it splits odd like there is no grain.  But what I had was great firewood.  Dense, had coals and put out high btu heat.  Would rate it very good in all categories......




Yes it is very good fuelwood-agree with all that you said.....


----------



## Wood Duck (Jul 14, 2014)

The Bradford pear I have had splits just like oak when you can find a piece of trunk without too many crotches. There are about 3 ft of trunk per tree and the rest is branches, crotches, Ys, etc. It burns very nicely, not quite oak, but maybe about like Ash.


----------



## woodsman416 (Jul 14, 2014)

I had 15 of them, now 11 due to storm damage. Although they don't have a clean grain, I never had a problem splitting, except for crotches. It lights quick and burns hot. It's great for the smoker as well.


----------



## Ricky8443 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok I found BTU per cord. 26.5 million BTU per cord for Bradford Pear. That seems excellent. I'm surprised that you don't hear about this tree more often.

I think mine split nice and straight because I only grabbed pieces without knots (as you can see in the picture). I have like one 'flare' on em just like your oak picture.


----------



## woodsman416 (Jul 14, 2014)

BTW, that's probably the biggest Bradford Pear I've ever seen!


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 14, 2014)

I like pear. It's like apple. Big chunks really burn great.


----------



## Ricky8443 (Jul 15, 2014)

Awesome, good to hear. Every morning I go out to my car I can smell the fragrance from about 40 feet away. Pretty cool firewood. I'll probably speed season a few thin splits on the tonneau cover so that I can smoke some meats w em in the coming months.


----------



## Rickb (Jul 16, 2014)

Never thought about using it in the smoker.......


----------



## dougand3 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ricky8443 said:


> I'm surprised that you don't hear about this tree more often


Around here, every subdivision starts with Bradford Pears. They rarely get more than 10 ft tall before a wind gust destroys them. I'm not talking tornado, I'm saying 30-40 mph wind.


----------

